# So, anyone have a Hip Labral tear repaired?



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Well,

After months (since April) of lower back and left hip pain, I finally have a diagnosis. Yes, I have a bulging disc in my back, and yes it's doing GREAT after some basic PT.

But, the crux of the whole problem looks to be a torn larbrum in my left hip. After treatments for Bursitis, and "muscle imbalance" (which I'm thinking more and more is crap). I finally pushed for an MRI (and had to fight to get it).

Well, first MRI from local doc showed a "cyst like lesion" in my left hip. So, after going back and having them try to convince me I had bursitis also... time to go.

Ultimately I've ended up at the sports med clinic at the University of Michigan (which pains me to say, and Squeeky will eventually pipe in), they had me get a MRI arthrogram. While I haven't had my follow-up with the ortho surgeon yet... the report clearly shows an labral tear at the Anterior-superior portion of the left hip. 

My pain is getting worse and worse, and now my right hip hurts (presumably from compensating). No arthritis shown fortunately.

My question is... anyone have this problem repaired? How was the outcome. I am likely going to get the U of M opinion and one from Dr. Byrd in Nashville who is considered a pioneer in arthroscopic hip surgery.

What I'm pulling up on the net shows mixed results and I''m a bit down right now. Anyone have experience with this type of thing?

Thanks - GG


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Have you considered more physical therapy to correct your muscle imbalances ?


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

My friend flew to Colorado (vail I believe) to have her hip labrum repaired. Apparently there is a well respected sports surgeon there that specializes in that. It's been a long recovery for her and she's not 100% even after 1 year. Don't know much else, but I surf and bike with her but she's limited in motion compared to before


----------



## quiggs1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

Unfortunately I have experienced this as a running originating injury not from cycling, after sufferring with extensive pain (lower back bilaterally, lateral knee, osteitis pubis and anterior hip,groin and thigh) and discomfort for over 2 years, where it got to the stage where walking for any more than 10 minutes caused significant pain and sleep loss. I had arthroscopic surgery to repair and clean up the region. I can't express my experiences post the arthroscope because I sufferred a post op infection resulting in a hip replacement (thats another story). I have also had 3 other running friends who have had hip arthroscopes following a diagnosis of anterior labral tears and all are still experiencing pain and discomfort following the surgery,ranging from 2 1/2 yrs to 8 months post surgery, hips are complicated and no surgery comes without it risks and complications, and to follow on Jewells comments the results following this procedure vary from moderately successful to close to 100% relief of symptoms. 

Continue to do research, speak to as many ppl as possible and if possible try to speak to patients who have had the surgery and what are their experiences like following the operation. These ppl need to include ppl who actively partake in physical activity and those who live a pretty normal lifestyle, this helps to ensure that you get a varied and balanced opinion.

Hope this helps 
Jas


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

quiggs1974 said:


> Unfortunately I have experienced this as a running originating injury not from cycling, after sufferring with extensive pain (lower back bilaterally, lateral knee, osteitis pubis and anterior hip,groin and thigh) and discomfort for over 2 years, where it got to the stage where walking for any more than 10 minutes caused significant pain and sleep loss. I had arthroscopic surgery to repair and clean up the region. I can't express my experiences post the arthroscope because I sufferred a post op infection resulting in a hip replacement (thats another story). I have also had 3 other running friends who have had hip arthroscopes following a diagnosis of anterior labral tears and all are still experiencing pain and discomfort following the surgery,ranging from 2 1/2 yrs to 8 months post surgery, hips are complicated and no surgery comes without it risks and complications, and to follow on Jewells comments the results following this procedure vary from moderately successful to close to 100% relief of symptoms.
> 
> Continue to do research, speak to as many ppl as possible and if possible try to speak to patients who have had the surgery and what are their experiences like following the operation. These ppl need to include ppl who actively partake in physical activity and those who live a pretty normal lifestyle, this helps to ensure that you get a varied and balanced opinion.
> 
> ...


I had my hip replaced 5 years ago, and now I'm having pain again.It all started with a labral tear.I had it scoped and it was bone on bone....The xrays and the mri never really showed the bone on bone problem.Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Man, this is a bummer*

There is no question I have the tear according to the Arthrogram. The thing is I've occasionally had achy hips for a couple years now but NOTHING like this. Started wtih back pain, etc.

Now there are days I'm OK, but some days particularly standing in one spot, or sitting in one spot for while that it really aches and now it's moving bilaterally.

They have talked about FAI and shaving down some bones, but I'm really NOT planning on letting them do that. This clearly started when my left leg got hyperextended behind me in an "almost" road bike crash. (reallly wish now I had just gone down and lived with road rash).

I'm going to see a surgeon at the University of Michigan on the 15th to discuss options. I am fully expecting him to tell me it's time for a scope as I've already had one surgeon tell me that is likely the best option.

I suppose I could take another cortizone shot into the joint, try PT again and lose 20 lbs, but if it is a tear and they can get to it easily I'm hopeful. In doing the research it seems the best results come when there is no arthritis present (which I do not show), and a pretty obvious and reasonably accessable tear (which mine appears to be).

That said, I know the two best in the country are in Nashville (Dr. Byrd), and the Steadman clinic in Colorado. Depending on how it goes the 15th I may get a 2nd opinion from Byrd since I'm in Michigan.

Any information folks here can provide is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

MY STORY IS IDENTICAL TO YOURS!!!!! HOLY $hi!
OK, here's the deal.....my bestfriend (I saved his life so his advice is legit if u kow what I mean) and his fiance are both PTs. I've seen 2 other PTs (one is an ex-pro baseball player, the other an Ironamn distance triathlete and ex-college level xc runner - they know how important mtb is to me). All 4 say the exact same things: 1) let pain be your guide to the surgery timeline, 2) put surgery off for as long as you can, 3) strenghten the area around the joint: ab core work, hip flexor strength, etc.
Thru aggresive stretching, foam rolling, massage therapy and strength ex my hip stays virtually bulletproof. 
Please PM me for details b/c there is alot you can do..............


----------



## coop27 (May 30, 2007)

*how do you know?*

How do you "know" that the two best surgeons in the country are these two? While I am sure they are good and certainly among the best known, it would be hard to say that there aren't equally good surgeons scattered across the country, maybe even some who put more effort into patient care and technique than publicity. I think many people would argue that Dr. David Chao in San Diego is about as good as anyone (took care of Floyd Landis and is a team doctor for the Chargers). Also they do a fair amount of arthroscopic procedures at the Univ Of Wisconsin as well as at Cleveland clinic, both of which would be closer to home.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

coop27 said:


> How do you "know" that the two best surgeons in the country are these two? While I am sure they are good and certainly among the best known, it would be hard to say that there aren't equally good surgeons scattered across the country, maybe even some who put more effort into patient care and technique than publicity. I think many people would argue that Dr. David Chao in San Diego is about as good as anyone (took care of Floyd Landis and is a team doctor for the Chargers). Also they do a fair amount of arthroscopic procedures at the Univ Of Wisconsin as well as at Cleveland clinic, both of which would be closer to home.


Agreed. I didn't realize anyone would be offended, two of the best in the country. Realistically, I'll be getting it done at U of Michigan.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Green Giant said:


> Agreed. I didn't realize anyone would be offended, two of the best in the country. Realistically, I'll be getting it done at U of Michigan.


told ya' so......


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

I feel your pain. For about 2 years I've been suffering sharp pain in my right hip that will be triggered by certain movements. I've been to a sports doc and have gone thru PT but nothing has helped so I've just learned to live with it and how to move (or not move) to avoid the trigger. Well, just before Thanksgiving I fractured my scapula and while at the ortho doc I mentioned my hip. He laid me back on the table and on the spot diagnosed a labral tear. Wheee!!! I was excited to maybe have a name for my pain and a possible solution (arthroscopic surgery). Unfortunately, on Dec 31st the doc reported that my arthrogram MRI indicates not a simple labral tear but advanced osteoarthritis with all sorts of nasty cysts and joint degeneration. However, he's most concerned about other "suspect" masses in my femur. ACK!!! I'm due to have a full body bone scan, x-rays, and more MRIs in the next few weeks. Doc couldn't believe that I do what I do with my degenerated hip and called me "one tough chick". Hip replacement is likely in my future. But for now, I'll keep riding and will use pain as my guide. Getting old really stinks (I'm 46) but we gotta forge ahead. Life is too much fun to let these things get us down. Stay positive!


----------



## pro-gravity (Oct 27, 2004)

*Labral Tear- FAI*

Hey Green Giant,

I had very similar symptoms as you and was finally diagnosed with FAI in both hips. Labral tears usually occur due to some underlining mechanical issue. In FAI, the impinging bone provides added stress on the labrum until it tears. If the impinging bone is not removed, either arthroscopically or by open dislocation, the labral tear will not heal on its own and will eventually cause arthritis. I highly recommend getting this checked out, especially by Dr. Byrd or by by Dr. Ira Zaltz (a prominent surgeon based in Detroit). I am about 1.5 years (left hip) and 2 years (right hip) post-op from open-dislocation (Dr. Millis in Boston) and have returned to mountain biking and playing ultimate frisbee. Pain-free.

Check out this messageboard
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Femoroacetabular_Impingement/

Best of luck

-Patrick


----------



## Rachel Lyman (Mar 31, 2021)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Have you considered more physical therapy to correct your muscle imbalances ?


😂😂😂


----------

